# a few flats over the last 4 nites



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

45








37








26








17








12








my gfs first,20lb








27








33








35








18


----------



## 2percent (Jun 27, 2009)

wow where are those from?


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

That's amazing Ducky, CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

2percent said:


> wow where are those from?


A lake in ohio, no its not a paylake i dont fish paylakes!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> That's amazing Ducky, CONGRATULATIONS!


Thanks fisherman, def best year ive ever had in flathead fishing the last 4 years.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow dude, nice haul! That is one impressive 4 night run, that makes the question of where im fishing tonight alot easier. River wins Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh wow those are from a lake! Wow with numbers like that I thought for sure
you were river fishing. Pulling those out of any non paylake in Ohio is just awesome. Now im back to where to fish tonight.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Those are some very nice fish! Very jealous as the Ohio river is blown out right now and I cant get out there and fish...seeing those pictures bring the itch on to fish.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Ducky

Yer making me look bad
You are on those fish like ugly on an ape!

I made some rookie mistakes and lost a small flathead last night but over all we have had very little flathead action.

I hope to redeem myself as the flathead get more active where I fish.


----------



## jmackey84 (May 15, 2010)

nice catch dude


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

nice fish, Ducky. One of those spots looks like a point i know


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

robbie ,you d be proud of me. i pulled a 41.5 lb er 46in out of tappen tonight. on a minnow!!!! story in s e section ...tappen blast. biggest cat i ever caught!!!! fishin for crappie!!!!!


----------



## Nile (Apr 9, 2009)

41.5 Lb, 46", Minnow & Bobber, 10pm


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Husky
Now I see what I am doing wrong. Headed out right now to get minners and bobbers


----------



## Roo89 (May 24, 2010)

Where were you at?


----------



## gonefishin9 (May 26, 2010)

Nice Catch Uncle Danny...holy cow!! Jr. told me and i signed in and registered awesome! your nephew John


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

my fish came from tappen lake. we got all kinds of monsters like this in tappen,piedmont,clendening and atwood.i seen a 53 lber at cripple creek at the tournament.back in 2007.ducky i feel sorry for you,you still got on the same clothes ya had 2 years ago.....lol


----------



## Relayer09 (Mar 8, 2010)

caught on live bluegill


----------

